# Carbon Fiber



## alcantar83 (Aug 18, 2009)

Not on the forums much but i thought this was worth posting, carbon fiber hood and trunk for the GTO...

Welcome to Extreme Dimensions :: Inventory Item :: 04-06 GTO CC OEM T

Welcome to Extreme Dimensions :: Search results


----------



## alcantar83 (Aug 18, 2009)

a few other accessories.....

Search Results GTO | Maverickman Carbon


----------



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm interested in the 04 Maverick man CF hood for my 05 GTO. I heard the fit is perfect and quality is good in some other forums. I've looked at some other CF hoods and I just keep saying those look ok but will I be happy with it for a long time... So I replace my computer background with the images of goats with the hoods and wait a month or so... 

At first I was like why get the OEM 04 hood in CF but now I think it is the best look. Awesome clean look with no hint of rice. I can't find pictures of the hood on a blue metallic GTO. How do people think it would look in just carbon fiber and not painted?


----------



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

I read else where that the trunk quality is iffy and questionable fit , you may want to do some more research . I believe the other forum is where I read it. I was gonna get one but decided against it. The mav man hood is first rate.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

That trunk is trash!! A member on ls1gto had one and it did not line up at all, and Carbon Creations is known for making crap and from what I heard they made like 2 both trash!

The maverick man stuff now that's all good, everything I've seen from him fits good and is made very well.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

alcantar83 said:


> Not on the forums much but i thought this was worth posting, carbon fiber hood and trunk for the GTO...
> 
> Welcome to Extreme Dimensions :: Inventory Item :: 04-06 GTO CC OEM T
> 
> Welcome to Extreme Dimensions :: Search results


It's a pretty piss poor product when the manufaturer can't even supply a real picture of their own product.

Anyone that buys a product based on a photo-shopped picture in an idiot. There is just no nice way to say that


----------

